# Suche Waffendesign



## Shalian (6. November 2010)

Grüße, ich suche für meinen Draenei Krieger eine Waffe, die genau das Selbe Design wie Der Brennende Kreuzzügler aufweist. 
Farben können ruhig anders sein, solange das Modell das selbe ist. Danke.

Liebe Grüße - Shalian


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2010)

Zuerst: Falsches Forum.

Zum Zweiten: Solch eine Axt gibt es, glaube ich in blau, in Draenor. Random-world-drop oder sowas. Zu BC gab es immer ein paar davon im AH.

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach den "Brennenden Kreuzzügler", wenn sie doch das Design hat, das du willst?


----------



## Shalian (7. November 2010)

1. Wieso falsches Forum? ich will die zu RP zwecke benutzen.
2. Brennender Kreuzzügler (richtig so?) kann man nur 1x mal bekommen. Ich möchte aber mit meinen Draenei Krieger 2x 2hand Tragen mit denselben design. UNd vom Design her sprach mich brennender Kreuzzügler am meisten(?).

Liebe grüße, Shali.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2010)

Im Allgemeinen bereich wirst du trotzdem besser aufgehoben sein. 
Einmal von der Kathegorie her, zum anderen, weil es da sicher mehr Resonanz gibt.


----------

